# Tenant looking for new bed



## Paulsgirl

Hi,

I've recently got new tenants and they are looking for a new bed.  The bed is two years old thats there but one of them says they have a bad back and that the bed is worn.  They offered to buy the bed and reduce it from the rent which I'm not comfortable doing as the bed could cost any amount.

If I replace it, it will be with a very standard bed from Desk Kelly or the like so the same as whats there.

Is it reasonable for them to ask for a bed after only a week of living there?  And is unreasonable for me not to buy a new one?


----------



## Bubbly Scot

Some people don't like sleeping on second hand beds so their request may come from a desire to have a fresh clean one.

It's not an unreasonable request as such, neither is your viewpoint that the bed is only two years old. However, in the current climate I'd be wanting to keep the tenant happy but not let them think you're a pushover.

Perhaps a new mattress? you can get orthopedic one's fairly cheaply but make it clear this wasn't part of the contract they agreed and it's a goodwill gesture.

Also, make it clear that buying something and reducing it from the rent is a "no-no", if you don't knock that idea on the head at the start there's no saying where it could end up.


----------



## Bronte

I hate cheap mattresss myself but it's all I'll put in rental property.  My answer to this would be let the tenant purchase the mattrress himself and agree to repay him the cost of the mattress if they stay a minimum of two years.  You'll need to agree a max price.  Do not link it to the rent.

If the mattress is worn (even after two years) then you should just replace it.


----------



## Paulsgirl

Thanks for your replies.

Not sure I'll even want them there for two years!  

When we checked the apartment after the last tenants left, we certainly didn't notice the bed in any worn state and I keep the apartment in a very good condition.  

Maybe the best thing to do is just buy them a new mattress.  They can't really expect anything but a box standard mattress in a rental property.  I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Bronte

Paulsgirl said:


> Not sure I'll even want them there for two years!


 That's not good.


----------



## Paulsgirl

I think I just got spoilt with the last tenants I had, they were fantastic.  

We'll see how it goes but I wouldn't wish to tie myself to them for two years over a mattress. 

Thanks for your help with this.


----------



## Bunnyadden

Hi 
Our tenant was looking for a new bed - she bought it herself and it is hers to take when she leaves.  
We dumped the old one.
HTH


----------



## AlbacoreA

Bunnyadden said:


> Hi
> Our tenant was looking for a new bed - she bought it herself and it is hers to take when she leaves.
> We dumped the old one.
> HTH



If you have a bad back, they'll need a mattress all the time. Why would they not just buy their own and bring it with them. 

I'd have no problem buying a new cheap mattress. But if anything beyond that they can get it themselves.


----------



## Paulsgirl

Great thanks.  I've replied offering a new mattress so we'll see what they say.  Thanks a mil for your suggestions.


----------



## Cayne

Wexfordguy said:


> .The bed is two years old and strangers have been sleeping on the bed for that length of time.


 
Thats what you sign up for when you rent a house. Do you feel the same each time you stay in a hotel?


----------



## Wexfordguy

Cayne said:


> Thats what you sign up for when you rent a house. Do you feel the same each time you stay in a hotel?


 
With a hotel you're not trapped into signing leases and you dont have to pay a deposit.
if the hotel bed is dirty you ask for another room.The guy wants a new matress,obviously because he's going to be there for a while and he doesnt like the old one.
Landlords just dont like spending money and i've seen some of the disgusting conditions they let rooms in saying "if you dont like it you can move and no,you're not getting your deposit back".
the worm has turned and its a tenent's market.


----------



## Cayne

Wexfordguy said:


> Landlords just dont like spending money and i've seen some of the disgusting conditions they let rooms in saying "if you dont like it you can move and no,you're not getting your deposit back".
> the worm has turned and its a tenent's market.


 
You right it is a tennants market. On inspecting a house perhaps then raise the mattress question. Not after moving in! 

Yes landlords dont like spending money, they took the risk in buying, paid the stamp duties and are paying tax on rental income as well as new tax levy. Now rents are falling, landlords are not an elite in todays society. Gone are they days of offering damp bedsits - the Irish tennant is more savvy and demands a high class product.


----------



## thedaras

Wexfordguy said:


> With a hotel you're not trapped into signing leases and you dont have to pay a deposit.
> if the hotel bed is dirty you ask for another room.The guy wants a new matress,obviously because he's going to be there for a while and he doesnt like the old one.
> *Landlords just dont like spending money and i've seen some of the disgusting conditions they let rooms in saying "if you dont like it you can move and no,you're not getting your deposit back".*
> *the worm has turned and* *its a tenent's market.*





Agree with you wexfordguy 100%.


----------



## mosstown

we call these cheap disposable mattresses in London. we use the quilted mattresses instead of those mattresses with the springs that stick into you. they retail for £60 from local Landlord furniture suppliers. each time we have a change of tenants the mattress is automatically replaced but probably always have tenants that stay at least two years. i dont have any problem with this as i would expect this if i were to have to rent. the mattress concerned in Paulsgirl's query should definitely be changed in my opinion. also in between each tenancy each property is cleaned top to bottom by a cleaning company we use and carpets/vinyl cleaned or dumped and replaced (all very cheap supplies over here). From my experience, this is all very worthwhile and this is proven by how long our tenants stay and we never have any voids apart from the one week we allow for cleaning/painting/repairs etc.
i agree that some Landlords do not like spending money on their properties but that is a false economy and not very professional.


----------



## thedaras

mosstown said:


> we call these cheap disposable mattresses in London. we use the quilted mattresses instead of those mattresses with the springs that stick into you. they retail for £60 from local Landlord furniture suppliers. each time we have a change of tenants the mattress is automatically replaced but probably always have tenants that stay at least two years. i dont have any problem with this as i would expect this if i were to have to rent. the mattress concerned in Paulsgirl's query should definitely be changed in my opinion. also in between each tenancy each property is cleaned top to bottom by a cleaning company we use and carpets/vinyl cleaned or dumped and replaced (all very cheap supplies over here). From my experience, this is all very worthwhile and this is proven by how long our tenants stay and we never have any voids apart from the one week we allow for cleaning/painting/repairs etc.


 
 Well  done mosstown,this is exactly what SOME landlords need to learn.I have been both and have never treated a tenant with disrespect,however as a tenant in the past it was unbelievable how a good paying tennant was treated.
I dont belive that just because we are in a difficult climate that some landlords are now deciding to keep their house/apt in good repair to retain tennants,I belive it should have always been that way..


----------



## kerokero

Bunnyadden said:


> Hi
> Our tenant was looking for a new bed - she bought it herself and it is hers to take when she leaves.
> We dumped the old one.
> HTH



If the bed and mattress are in pretty good condition then it is their option to buy another from their own funds and take it with them when they leave, just as if they had a personal preference for different crockery, cutlery, electrical or decorative items.

However, I wouldn't recommend any landlord to buy a cheap mattress - if the tenant can't get a good night's sleep due to an inferior mattress they won't stay long.


----------



## S.L.F

Speaking as a landlord myself I'm quite puzzled by some of the posts.

There seems to be a thought process that landlords are loaded and tenants can do whatever they like.

If any tenant ever told me they wanted me to go out and buy a new bed for them when there is a perfectly good 2 year old bed there I would tell them to get stuffed.

When I let my place I put a plastic sheet on the matress to keep it fresh.

If someone wants to be prissy then they can go out and buy their own bed.

OP what will be next on their mind will they want you to change the carpet or the kitchen, if I was you I would just go out and get a good quality matress cover.


----------



## S.L.F

jaybird said:


> But what if the bed isn't of a good quality, and the tenant is perfectly right in asking for a new one? The OP admits that it is a cheap Des Kelly installation, why are you jumping to the conclusion that the tenant is in the wrong?


 
I don't think the tenant is wrong just that they are asking for too much.

Anyway the OP did say



Paulsgirl said:


> we certainly didn't notice the bed in any worn state


 
Which to me would me the tenants are just being prissy and should go out and buy their own bed.


----------



## foghorn

Cayne said:


> You right it is a tennants market. On inspecting a house perhaps then raise the mattress question. Not after moving in!


 
Do you normally let prospective tenants sleep in a bed before moving in?


----------



## Mommah

I had a tenant ask the same...I had just left the house...and had slept on the perfectly fine mattress myself....I refused to get a new bed or mattress.

Hygiene is a concern in rented accommadation...one I deal with by providing a good mattress protector...tenants are free to wash this or augment it as they see fit.

If they prefer a new mattress...I'll store the old one for them, no prob.

She didn't ask again.
Some tenants are just downright nit-picky...and you are definitely better to nip that in the bud.

While the tenant was complaining about her mattress I was 8 months pregnant sleeping on a mattress on a floor...no bed. Not her fault but you get my drift.


----------



## S.L.F

Mommah said:


> I had a tenant ask the same...I had just left the house...and had slept on the perfectly fine mattress myself....I refused to get a new bed or mattress.
> 
> Hygiene is a concern in rented accommadation...one I deal with by providing a good mattress protector...tenants are free to wash this or augment it as they see fit.
> 
> If they prefer a new mattress...I'll store the old one for them, no prob.
> 
> She didn't ask again.
> Some tenants are just downright nit-picky...and you are definitely better to nip that in the bud.
> 
> While the tenant was complaining about her mattress I was 8 months pregnant sleeping on a mattress on a floor...no bed. Not her fault but you get my drift.


 

I have done everything you have bar the being 8 months pregnant (thank god)


----------



## nogo12

You guys, can't be serious about buying a new bed, as someone who rents and pays quite a subsatantial amount to rent the bed would be non negotiable with me, as would be the chairs.

Sorry folks but if you've gotta live there you'd better be able to get a good nights sleep and sit in a chair without some piece of wood in your back.

You have got to have it in your heads that in a falling mrket it's in your own interest to supply these, any prospective tenant will have seen about seven or eight places before they make a decision, and anything negative will sway them away from your property, lack of light, small room poor fixtures and fittings, etc.

Sometimes people will make allowances for location but as the market tightens this isn't as much of an issue, I've seen serious rent drops in the past few months and it seems to be getting better (or worse depending on your point of view).

Oh yeah will someone please explain to me how someone can keep an apartment advertised for eight months without a tennant when by dropping the rent by a hundred or so their loss would be only a month as opposed to eight, I dunno.


----------



## Wexfordguy

See it starts with "i'm not buying a new bed,the tenents are just being picky" and it finishes up with "why should i get the hole in the roof fixed,the black mould was there when they moved in".
Its meanness and mean-spiritedness amongst some landlords that means if they're offering bad rental conditions they're going toget bad tenents.
Personally i'm glad i dont have to rent anymore,we were once waiting over a week to have a front window replaced,the only way to force his hand was to threaten to hold back the rent.


----------



## Bronte

Wexfordguy said:


> Personally i'm glad i dont have to rent anymore,we were once waiting over a week to have a front window replaced,the only way to force his hand was to threaten to hold back the rent.


 Over a week to get a window replaced how disgraceful.


----------



## murphaph

Bronte said:


> Over a week to get a window replaced how disgraceful.


My first thought as well! Windows have to be made and that takes a couple of days and that's after the guy comes out to measure up. It then needs fitting. Going from informing the landlord to a replaced window in 7 days is good going for the landlord. I recently got a single windo replaced in my own house and it took 6 days from first call to the window fitter. Back in the boom days I imagine it easily took longer.


----------



## Paulsgirl

Well the outcome is that I've agreed to buy a new mattress but as the bed is only 2 years old (but she says too squeeky) then I won't be replacing that.  

If they are so picky about the beds, they should be bringing their own to the rental property as far as I'm concerned.  I try to look after my tenants but there's a line you just need to draw, the spec of the equipment and furniture in the apartment is very good.  I bought the apartment with a view to living in it myself until my circumstances changed so it's decked out well.  

But I've a feeling these tenants are not going to be easy.


----------



## mosstown

Paulsgirl, if you are confident that the sofas, appliances, flooring, bathroom, wardrobes are all in good order, then really you should have to buy nothing else after the purchase of this mattress.
I rented in London for first few years and stayed in some dives.  thankfully success in the letting business have moved me well away from that.  however, having been a landlord for many years, i find that the beds and carpets are two things that need to be fresh and clean for a new tenancy.  it is dead easy letting flats in London but the dead easy bit comes with delivering a property to the market that is freshly painted, very clean, new mattress (buy strong metal or wood framed bed frames and then only mattress need replacing) - cheap clean carpet (absolutely no stains).  i wouldn;t want my children crawling on a dirty carpet but believe me some landlords are incredibly tight.   before each tenancy begins, i take photos of everything in the flat even the inside of the oven, inside of the FF, the washing powder drawer in the WM, the toilet bowl , the kitchen sink !, the mattresses, the carpets, the curtains, the light fittings, the wardrobes and so on.  i give the tenant a copy of the photos and they have to sign each photo and the tenancy b4 they move in.  i tell them this is the way the flat needs to come back to me so there is no misunderstandings and i point out they must treat me fair and i will treat them fairly.  9 out of 10 times it works but you get the odd one but then i have the proof with the photos when the tenancy ends.  i once made a tenant clean the cooker to the same condition i gave it to them, handed her the photo and said "use that as your guide" (the cooker was manky) b4 returning their deposit. she wasn't happy but hopefully she learnt something from the experience !


----------



## Paulsgirl

Well the photos are a great idea, I think I'll do that next time round.  I'm meticulous about how I hand it over to new tenants.  When I had it advertised a few weeks back, I had people actually handing me over deposits at the viewing to snap it up.  I make sure its cleaned and fresh to a standard that I would live in.  I just imagine these are going to be difficult tenants no matter what I do and that are not going to look after the place like my last tenants did.  Just my gut feeling.  We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Wexfordguy

murphaph said:


> My first thought as well! Windows have to be made and that takes a couple of days and that's after the guy comes out to measure up. It then needs fitting. Going from informing the landlord to a replaced window in 7 days is good going for the landlord. I recently got a single windo replaced in my own house and it took 6 days from first call to the window fitter. Back in the boom days I imagine it easily took longer.


 
So a week of having no front window is good going you think?
It was the best part of  a week before he'd even come to check it out,then he said he'd get somebody to board it up which he didnt.Eventually some bloke came round,measured and fit a new piece of glass in a day.
For well over a week we had wind and rain blowing into the house while the landlord was charging us rent for it.


----------



## Bronte

Wexfordguy said:


> So a week of having no front window is good going you think?
> It was the best part of a week before he'd even come to check it out,then he said he'd get somebody to board it up which he didnt.Eventually some bloke came round,measured and fit a new piece of glass in a day.
> For well over a week we had wind and rain blowing into the house while the landlord was charging us rent for it.


I'm sorry but if the window got blown in the first thing I would do is board up the window before calling the landlord.  You let rain come into the house to destroy stuff do you think that is normal behaviour?


----------



## mosstown

In my local council's guidance notes, this kind of repair is considered an "emergency repair".  this is classed as a H&S issue and should have been repaired the same day.  most glazing companies that are any good will be on site within a few hours to either do the repair or board up the window.  unacceptable i am afraid from where i am standing.  even when i am in a different country i can organise a repair like this within hours.  the property business is about key contacts, plumber, electrician, carpenter, locksmith, glazier, carpet supplier, carpet cleaner.  once you have a good working relationship with a person in each of these trades and you pay them promptly then happy days, its a piece of cake.
by the way it is not the tenants responsibility to be boarding up windows ! it is not their property and actually i wouldn't want a tenant drilling into the walls or window frame.  i wouldn't expect them to have the tools or the materials to do the job, well it just doesn't work like this. full stop !


----------



## Wexfordguy

mosstown said:


> In my local council's guidance notes, this kind of repair is considered an "emergency repair". this is classed as a H&S issue and should have been repaired the same day. most glazing companies that are any good will be on site within a few hours to either do the repair or board up the window. unacceptable i am afraid from where i am standing. even when i am in a different country i can organise a repair like this within hours. the property business is about key contacts, plumber, electrician, carpenter, locksmith, glazier, carpet supplier, carpet cleaner. once you have a good working relationship with a person in each of these trades and you pay them promptly then happy days, its a piece of cake.
> by the way it is not the tenants responsibility to be boarding up windows ! it is not their property and actually i wouldn't want a tenant drilling into the walls or window frame. i wouldn't expect them to have the tools or the materials to do the job, well it just doesn't work like this. full stop !


 
Exactly!
The landlord was well aware of the problem and told us he'd deal with it.
We had to repeatedly badger him and ultimately threaten to withhold rent before he eventually deigned to pay for the repair.
 I can only see people above justifying that sort of lazy and parsimonious behaviour as them agreeing with it.


----------



## Bronte

Mosstown, how can blown in or broken glass be an emergency repair?  What council guides are you refering to?

I wasn't suggesting drilling holes, it's not that difficult to board up a window unless it's enormous.


----------



## mosstown

Bronte, i cant believe you are asking such a question ?  Do you know the size of the window ?  Are you the Landlord in question ? !!  Tell us how you would board up a window with plywood without using a drill ?
And regardless of all this stuff, it is an emergency repair ?  what if someone climbed in and stole the tenants belongings because the Landlord wouldnt repair the window ?  i say it again, it simply is not the tenants responsibility, they are also not insured to be doing any work on that property in question.
I hope you are not a Landlord !
Any by the way it is Enfield Council in the UK.  they keep a record of any complaints make against Landlords in the Borough.  if you get on the bad Landlord list, you can forget about ever having social tenants and these tenants are my bread and butter that in turn provide me with a good standard of living.


----------



## cleverclogs7

Personally i dont like sleeping on 2nd hand mattresses.But dont get them a new bed.a good mattress is all thats needed.shop around.


----------



## murphaph

Wexfordguy said:


> So a week of having no front window is good going you think?
> It was the best part of  a week before he'd even come to check it out,then he said he'd get somebody to board it up which he didnt.Eventually some bloke came round,measured and fit a new piece of glass in a day.
> For well over a week we had wind and rain blowing into the house while the landlord was charging us rent for it.


You said a _window_ took seven days to be replaced. Now you are saying it was a _window pane_. A single glazed window pane replacement is a couple of days from notification but if it was completely broken then I as a landlord would have it boarded awaiting repair. I would do this for 2 reasons: the tenant is entitled to live in comfort and of course I want to limit damage to my own property. Perhaps you were as unclear with your landlord as to the problem as you have been here and so some confusion arose ;-)


----------



## Wexfordguy

murphaph said:


> You said a _window_ took seven days to be replaced. Now you are saying it was a _window pane_. A single glazed window pane replacement is a couple of days from notification but if it was completely broken then I as a landlord would have it boarded awaiting repair. I would do this for 2 reasons: the tenant is entitled to live in comfort and of course I want to limit damage to my own property. Perhaps you were as unclear with your landlord as to the problem as you have been here and so some confusion arose ;-)


 
Is that so?
So when somebody colloquially talks of having a window broken,YOU seem to think they refer to the structure of the window rather than the glass?
Bizaare to say the least.
I rang the landlord and said "The wind blew the glass out of the window and it landed outside and could've killed anybody it hit,can you get it fixed quickly as its an emergency".
I dont really know how much clearer i couldve made it unless there's some sort of code that landlords use.
I'm pretty sure he understood one thing though "this is going to cost me money,i wonder could i get away with not doing it?".


----------



## Cayne

Wexfordguy said:


> Is that so?
> So when somebody colloquially talks of having a window broken,YOU seem to think they refer to the structure of the window rather than the glass?
> Bizaare to say the least.
> I rang the landlord and said "The wind blew the glass out of the window and it landed outside and could've killed anybody it hit,can you get it fixed quickly as its an emergency".
> I dont really know how much clearer i couldve made it unless there's some sort of code that landlords use.
> I'm pretty sure he understood one thing though "this is going to cost me money,i wonder could i get away with not doing it?".


 
You have a real problem with landlords dont you!!! If I had you as a tennant I wouldnt be in much of a hurry to fix it....


----------



## mosstown

i think this has runs its course now. Amen.


----------



## foghorn

Cayne said:


> You have a real problem with landlords dont you!!! If I had you as a tennant I wouldnt be in much of a hurry to fix it....


 
You seem to misunderstand the economic transaction that is the tenant/landlord relationship. The tenant pays you rent, and in return you provide habital lodgings and provide prompt repairs when necessary. It is not incumbent on the tenant to also think you are a great guy/gal.

Some should stick this thread just to show how deluded Irish landlords are, and what a swift kick up the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language the coming recession and glut of rental properties will prove to be.

P.


----------



## Cayne

I have long term tenants in all my properties and never had any grief whatsoever so I am acutely aware of the economic transaction you speak about.


----------



## Cayne

mosstown said:


> i think this has runs its course now. Amen.


 
Good call!


----------



## Wexfordguy

Cayne said:


> You have a real problem with landlords dont you!!! If I had you as a tennant I wouldnt be in much of a hurry to fix it....


 
Then id move out.
I'd tell everybody who'd listen not to do business with you,i'd report you to the various agencies,launch a civil action for damages and you'd STILL have to fix the window as well as looking for a new tenent.
The attitude that if the landlord doesnt like you he or she isnt beholden to carry out repairs is disgusting.
Not to worry,as more property comes on line they'll all have to buck thier ideas up.


----------

